# Angeln in Illinois



## stefannn87 (11. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich fahre ab Januar für paar Monate nach Illinois und um genauer zus ein nach CHicago. Wollte dort natürlich auch die Gelegenheit nutzen und etwas zu angeln, nur weiß ich nicht ob man dort einen Schein brauch, dort sind ja viele GEwässer und vorallem auch der große Lake michigan.

Kennt sich da einer vlt aus?


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

In Illinois kenn ich mich nicht ganz aus, aber um die Ecke findest du das hier http://www.steelheadquarters.com/steelhead_alley.htm

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

und noch ganz allegemein http://fishingchicago.org/

Aber was machst du den Angeltechnisch, den moeglich ist Alles vom Spinnfischen ueber Ansitz, zum Fliegenfischen oder Schleppfischen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Dart (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

http://www.chicagolandfishing.com/forums/index.php
http://www.chitown-angler.com/1fish/index.php
Viel Spaß, Reiner#h


----------



## stefannn87 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

Mich interessiert in erster Linie das Spinnfischen dort, hier in den heimischen Gewässern hab ich so ziemlich alles gefangen was man mit der Spinne fangen kann und auch in sämtlichen größen.

Und da ich die Möglichkeit habe dort auch angeln zu gehen werd ichs doch einfach mal probieren 

Wenns dort günstig Fliegenruten gibt , würd ich das auch machen, hier in NRW ises ja eher bescheiden mit dem Flyfishing 

Danke für die ganzen posts bis hier hin |rolleyes

PS: Aber wirklich was gefunden bezüglich einer fishing licence hab ich leider noch nicht. Vlt brauch man da ja garkeine


----------



## Dart (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen posts bis hier hin |rolleyes


Anhand deines Smilies ersteht schnell der Eindruck das deine Erwartungshaltung an dieses Forum evt. etwas übersteigert ist.
Mit wieviel Usern rechnest du hier im AB, die rund um Chicago ausgiebig gefischt haben?
Ich hab dir 2 Links zu wirklich großen Foren in und um Chicago gepostet, da werden deine Fragen gaaaanz sicher ausführlicher beantwortet werden können, als hier im AB, da hast du zigtausend User die dort wohnen.
Ausreichende, englische Sprachkenntnisse setze ich grundsätzlich vorraus, wenn jemand schreibt, das er für einige Monate in die Staaten geht.


----------



## stefannn87 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*



Dart schrieb:


> Anhand deines Smilies ersteht schnell der Eindruck das deine Erwartungshaltung an dieses Forum evt. etwas übersteigert ist.
> Mit wieviel Usern rechnest du hier im AB, die rund um Chicago ausgiebig gefischt haben?
> Ich hab dir 2 Links zu wirklich großen Foren in und um Chicago gepostet, da werden deine Fragen gaaaanz sicher ausführlicher beantwortet werden können, als hier im AB, da hast du zigtausend User die dort wohnen.
> Ausreichende, englische Sprachkenntnisse setze ich grundsätzlich vorraus, wenn jemand schreibt, das er für einige Monate in die Staaten geht.


Bevor du anhand einer Aussage meinerseits eine Feststellung äußerst, geh doch bitte beim nächsten mal von einer eventuellen fehlinterpretation aus und frage lieber ersteinmal nach.
Die Rollaugen sollen soviel heißen wie, dass ich nicht nach einem posting um mitternacht damit gerechnet habe das am nächsten Morgen mir bereits 4 Leute über solch ein Thema soviel Hilfestellung anbieten. Es ist übrigens auch nicht mein erster Tag hier im Forum, wie du ggf anhand meines Profils erkennen kannst. Danke Dir aber dennoch für die Unterstützung, möchte mich nur zu solchen Andeutungen rechtfertigen.

Und zum Thema eigeninitiative. Klar habe ich das schon gegoogelt, hab sogar mit einem Fishingguide telefoniert, der jedoch hatte mir gesagt das ich keine benötige. 
Aber mein Englisch ist wie du falsch angenommen hast nicht gut... Deswegen fahre ich auch nach Chicago bzw Des Planes, um dort zum Collage zu gehen und dort einen Englischkurs zu belegen und gleichzeitig meine Tante besuche.

Danke für die Infos nochmal.


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

Stefan,

Angelkram ist im allgemeinen wesentlich billiger hier in den USA. Wenn du also noch keine Fliegenrute hast, wuerde ich mir hier einfach den Kram kaufen. Ein Kollege hat mir erzaehlt der Orvis shop in Chicago soll sehenswert sein (http://www.orvis.com/chicago). Wenn du noch nie Fliegenfischen warst, bist du mit einem Guide sicherlich nicht falsch bedient oder du machst einfach einen Kurs mit. Hier kannst du erstmal kostenlos "reinschnuppern" (http://www.orvis.com/intro.aspx?subject=3765).

Die Lizenz kostet dich wahrscheinlich 31.50 USD im Jahr, da du erst nach 6 Monaten und mit SSN als resident giltst. Dann waeren es nur 15 USD. Hier sind die Infos dazu. http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/Pages/FishingLicenses.aspx

Hier gibt's auch noch infos und links zum Fliegenfischen in Chicago http://www.orvis.com/intro.aspx?newwindow=1&subject=2901

Wenn du sonst noch Info oder Hilfe brauchst, auch zu anderen Themen die die USA und das Leben hier betreffen, kannst dich gerne bei mir melden.

gruss

Jan


----------



## stefannn87 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*



Janbr schrieb:


> Stefan,
> 
> Angelkram ist im allgemeinen wesentlich billiger hier in den USA. Wenn du also noch keine Fliegenrute hast, wuerde ich mir hier einfach den Kram kaufen. Ein Kollege hat mir erzaehlt der Orvis shop in Chicago soll sehenswert sein (http://www.orvis.com/chicago). Wenn du noch nie Fliegenfischen warst, bist du mit einem Guide sicherlich nicht falsch bedient oder du machst einfach einen Kurs mit. Hier kannst du erstmal kostenlos "reinschnuppern" (http://www.orvis.com/intro.aspx?subject=3765).
> 
> ...


Puh, danke Jan also mit so einer detailierten Aussagekraft habe ich natürlich icht gerechnet  Das Fliegenfischen an sich ist bei mir kein Buch mit lauter Fragezeichen, habe zwar keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen alá Wathose im Bach preitschend die Forellen ärgern, aber Trockenübungen und das Angeln mit der Fliege an Seen und Kanälen habe ich shcon hinter mir |rolleyes Leider aber auch mit lowbudget Equipment.

Danke für Dein Post und für das Angebot mir weiterhin Hilfestellung zu geben, darf ich Fragen wo du in USA lebst? Vlt trifft man sich ja mal auf nen MC Donalds Menu


----------



## Janbr (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

Hi Stefan,

fuer amerikanische Verhaeltnisse lebe ich um die Ecke. Ca. 300 Meilen nach WSW, in der Naehe von Columbus, OH.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## stefannn87 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

OK, bin nun seit nem Monat hier in den USA.Habe seit gestern meine Angellizenz und da die Temperaturen gerdae steigen(von -10 auf + 5 und mehr) wollte ich die Tage mal anfangen hier nen kleinen Fluss zu beangeln.

Momentan sind noch alle Seen und Fluesse zugefrohren bis auf dieser eine Fluss. Vlt liegts daran das da nen kleiner warmwassereinlauf ist... Oder daran das da ne leichte storemung herscht.

Was meint ihr was ist zu diser Jahreszeit ne gute Methode.
Wollte kein Ansitzstarten oder Eisangeln, ich moechte eher Jiggen und versuchen Barsch und Co zu ueberlisten. 
Habe heute schon fliessig eingekauft! Gummis sehen auf meine Liste ganz oben >)
was denkt ihr?


----------



## stefannn87 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Illinois*

Keiner mal in den Staaten auf LM Bass unc Co gefischt?
Habe mir sagen lassen, dass sobald es 5Grad und waermer wird, die Raeuber ins Mittelwasser ziehen um dort zu Jagen.

Crankbaits ist wahrschienlich ne gut Variante.


----------

